# QinetiQ Centrifuge, Farnborough



## mookster (Dec 13, 2012)

I was recently contacted by a police officer investigating damage to the Centrifuge building caused by people caught on CCTV - and was kindly asked to put a notice up in public reminding people that the QinetiQ Centrifuge at the old DERA site in Farnborough is still very much live, alarmed and covered by CCTV - so it really isn't a viable location to try and access, even though the rest of the buildings have been demolished the Centrifuge building is listed, and as previously stated alarmed and covered by CCTV to within an inch of it's life.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## krela (Dec 13, 2012)

We generally don't do public service announcements. If people want to do daft things and get arrested that's up to them to figure out. There are lots of listed buildings with CCTV, security and alarms posted on internet websites.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 19, 2012)

Lets hope the people who damaged it are caught and made examples of!


----------

